# Student Visa Interview



## simrat21 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi there

I wanted to know about visa interview. What do they ask me? 
May you please help me in getting prepared?
What are the necessary documents?
And can i get a sample application form for national visa?

Thank you
Simrat


----------



## simrat21 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also tell me about the duration which I should fill in for National Visa form.
There are 10 semesters in that diploma and before I need to clear an entrance exam of studienkolleg.
I have to carry 7908 Euros in a blocked account for an year.
So should I fill in form the duration of 1 Year?
Is it possible to get a sample of filled application letter.
Also provide me a sample cover letter if possible Both in Deutsch and English.

Thanks again
Simrat


----------

